# firemen ambushed , hear the dispatches



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Been to that firehouse many times, this one hit home .My cousin is a commander at the 911 center. My Thoughts are with the families in their time of sorrow: I am sad and angry. :smt022:smt076

Webster NY Firefighter Shot Audio - YouTube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=pBZ4BBfvGwU


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

» Legal Gun Owners in New York Outed Like Sex Offenders Alex Jones' Infowars: There's a war on for your mind!

I think it is significant that this happened in New York because a few counties in that state have posted the names and addresses of people with pistol permits. Which is wonderful as you can tell, now the criminals know which houses are armed in those counties and which or not. Furthermore a criminal could target gun houses to steal them. But even worse, this could be a checklist for confiscation which do not kid yourselves IS BEING CALLED FOR by many (I could name countless mayors that have quoted with in the last 5 days this is what they want and you know that's what Obama wants)

New York (the state) is most likely the first place to fall if they do start going for gun control, confiscation, and possibly making it entirely illegal to own. I know the southern states will resist, but these northern states are going this direction.

Wait for it, more media gun shootings to be televised soon! Starting to think we should start ignoring them totally


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

The Webster, NY, shootings prove the futility of "gun control."
The shooter was a convicted felon and, as such, was forbidden by law from possessing firearms of any kind.
Yet somehow he bought, was given, or stole at least one firearm, which he used to do murderous damage to innocent people.
So please tell me: If "gun control will keep guns out of the hands of criminals," how did this shooter get his gun?


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> The Webster, NY, shootings prove the futility of "gun control."
> The shooter was a convicted felon and, as such, was forbidden by law from possessing firearms of any kind.
> Yet somehow he bought, was given, or stole at least one firearm, which he used to do murderous damage to innocent people.
> So please tell me: If "gun control will keep guns out of the hands of criminals," how did this shooter get his gun?


That's exactly what I told my wife when I read this news story. Media won't point that out, though.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Aside from the latest shootings. Our cities have more killings and crime today then ever before. Most crimes and killings are directly or indirectly connected with illegal drug abuse. Our countries leaders need to address this issue of illegal drug control, *instead of Gun control*. Our government leaders who are safe in their suburban homes do not act wholeheartedly in the fight against drugs that is destroying america. Mexico is flooding the usa with cocaine. That situation needs more attention. If we need to employ our Military to address this problem ,i say go ahead. Mexico is destroying the usa and we don't care.That is the first step toward getting are cities back to safer conditions.. we need affirmative action


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

While you might be right, *pic*, the recent shootings which so fascinate the media were all due to unaddressed mental-health issues, and did not involve drugs-except, perhaps, in the most peripheral way as prescription medications.
At this moment, I believe, it is much more important to somehow make the media admit that guns were not the proximate cause of the problems that surfaced, but rather only available tools chosen by the already insane.
Right now, the most important thing, I believe, is that the Webster shooter was already the subject of the most stringent gun control, and that the most stringent gun control had absolutely no useful effect. Second, that Adam, the Connecticut grammar-school shooter, used stolen guns that his irresponsible parent had allowed him to access. Finally, that the Portland mall shooter was stopped, and was induced to commit suicide, by an ordinary citizen who was legally carrying a concealed, defensive weapon.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Actually, I will give you 3 tidbits of info, that the gov't does know........In 1990, there were 1,800.000 mil. violent crimes commited with firearms, 42 mass shootings....last year, it was 1,200.000 mil., with 26 mass shootings.........Chicago, which has probably the strictest firearms laws in the country,.. their firearm crime rate went up 26%. Virginia, which has had a 76% increase in the sale of firearms since 2006, their crime rate with firearms went down 26%. The gov't already knows that crime with firearms has decreased over the years. When you do things using emotion, instead of logic, good things rarely happen. Right now, they are trying to placate the population, and make them feel better. The reality is, is that the more firearms there are in this country,( 3 mil. that they know about) the more crime has gone down.


pic said:


> Aside from the latest shootings. Our cities have more killings and crime today then ever before. Most crimes and killings are directly or indirectly connected with illegal drug abuse. Our countries leaders need to address this issue of illegal drug control, *instead of Gun control*. Our government leaders who are safe in their suburban homes do not act wholeheartedly in the fight against drugs that is destroying america. Mexico is flooding the usa with cocaine. That situation needs more attention. If we need to employ our Military to address this problem ,i say go ahead. Mexico is destroying the usa and we don't care.That is the first step toward getting are cities back to safer conditions.. we need affirmative action


----------

